# AFFECTS: users of lang/python3



## getopt (Jun 29, 2017)

*The default version of python3 has changed from 3.5 to 3.6.*

This hint is missing for whatever reason in /usr/ports/UPDATING

/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk has


```
PYTHON3_DEFAULT?=	3.6
```


----------

